# My first spawn log



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone ! It's kinda late but I wanted to take advantage of documenting my first spawn. My male is a red halfmoon named flamage pictured here.








Here is my female, she is a wild type veiltail and her name is cheeky, she is pictured showing spawning damage.









I spawned them and the fry hatched on the morning of the 14th. I have video of the father caring for the spawn here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAsMeAUQk78

Today I took some new video of the fry swimming around.The video is not great quality but you can see them. I feed them egg yolk and siphon the tank once a day at night.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oBEmpALNWQ
I will post more video and pics as they age. :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

OOh I am so excited!! I just found out that my entire spawn will be extended reds!! I will not have any wild types at all! :-D Not that I don't like wild types I just love the reds. :lol:

Thanks to creat for the great site on betta genetics!!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

congrats on the spawn :-D
I look forward to their progress


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

trilobite said:


> congrats on the spawn :-D
> I look forward to their progress


Thanks!! I am so excited!:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

keep us informed about the cute little fishies I'd like to see pics =DD congrazzels on the spawn =]] i can't wait to see them when they are older


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> keep us informed about the cute little fishies I'd like to see pics =DD congrazzels on the spawn =]] i can't wait to see them when they are older


Thanks! I appreciate it, I just started feeding them baby brine shrimp yesterday :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

New pictures of the fry!! :-D
Sorry about the quality of the photo's my camera is lame :-(
I just started feeding the BBS from my own hatchery and you can actually see some of the eggs that got dropped in with some of the BBS. The fry really love the BBS and have been growing very quickly. I have one that is much larger than the rest and I am wondering what it will turn out to be.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, baby fishies!!! So cute!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

wow good pics!!!!!! so clear, how old are your fry!?


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

awesome! how many?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 28 give or take a couple LOL:lol: It's hard to tell exactly how many when they dart around so quick.lol
The babies have been free swimming since the 14th so I guess that makes them 11 days old .

They are even bigger now as those pictures were taken a couple days ago.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

New pictures of the fry. They are a little over a week old. They move around a lot more now so it's really hard to photograph them :-?. Anyway here goes!!


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

May I ask what are you feeding your fry?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I am feeding them BBS and inforsia right now soon I plan to start them on some dry stuff mixed in.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute babies!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gah your pictures are great I wish I could get clear photo's of my babies


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, those pictures are like 6 out of 50 LOL! It takes a long time of sitting and waiting. lol Kinda like fishing :shock: lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there so cute >w< your lucky your camera is WAYY better than mines


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> there so cute >w< your lucky your camera is WAYY better than mines


It's a cannon SD750 it's really not that expensive of a camera. I have always bought canon's they have always proven to be reliable and produce high quality pictures. I bought mine off Craigslist about 2 or 3 years ago now and it's still as reliable as the day I bought it. I suggest buying one and setting the settings to macro and no flash then provide good lighting and stay as still as possible. Sometimes this takes a long time so patience is key :-D I really enjoy it and I have noticed the fish are getting used to it and even coming and flirting with the camera :lol: I took some more tonight and I am fixing to add them :-D


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

D'aaaawww, that is so adorable!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*More pictures *


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So cute!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw I wish I could get my fry to grow like yours


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I love how big their eyes are xD..

Gonna subscribe to this thread! Keep up the good work~ They look adorable


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*New pics!!*


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*New Picture*


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a video of the spawn. I have them in a filtered tank and they are eating BBS . :-D They are 7 weeks old now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvqTY6Vlkvk


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

My red spawn was so small in the end that I just combined them into my other 7 week old spawn. There is lots of cover and things for the smaller fry to hide under so I am not really very worried about them being eaten. :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*New video of spawn*

So the spawn is 8 weeks old now and still eating BBS. They are now 8 weeks old and doing great. They are all multi color with super red wash. I am seeing a lil bit of aggression but nothing big or persistent. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdPKVEwRj9whttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnFrUDD2LNU


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So I had to take out 2 fry today, they were much larger than the rest and becoming aggressive. Pictures to come soon once they color back up in their new tanks.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Looking good! 
Cant wait for more pictures :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

trilobite said:


> Looking good!
> Cant wait for more pictures :-D


Thanks! They are showing such great colors now. :-D


----------



## ICEAL (Sep 27, 2011)

*shouldn't i feed when their in the spawn tank?*

shouldn't i feed the pair when their in the spawning tank? i put them there feeding frozen BBS and BW, and after 5 days i saw there were already frys.

My problem was i didn't know they spawned, so i haven't yet cleaned the tank with their poop and leftovers(i clean it daily in the morning). i got scared to clean it cause i might suck them, then the next morning their all dead. i only had them for 1 day. T.T


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

ICEAL said:


> shouldn't i feed the pair when their in the spawning tank? i put them there feeding frozen BBS and BW, and after 5 days i saw there were already frys.
> 
> My problem was i didn't know they spawned, so i haven't yet cleaned the tank with their poop and leftovers(i clean it daily in the morning). i got scared to clean it cause i might suck them, then the next morning their all dead. i only had them for 1 day. T.T


You can suck up fry with a siphon and not kill them. Just suck it into a white cup so you can see them and pour the water out without dropping them. Good luck!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*New video!*

Is this Betta flaring at me? I am pretty sure it's a female, I took her out because she was bulling the others and I thought she was a male. However since then I have noticed an egg spot and she displays breeding stripes. You can clearly see them in the video. Is that normal to see breeding stripes so early?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0RZTfBHI-I


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*Here is my most recent video taken today.*

I set up the tank today with live plants and gravel. Technically the plants were already in there but I just had them floating around. This spawn is combined with the red spawn that I did previously with cherry and flamage. You can actually see the red showing in the fins now in the smaller fry.:-D
I created this video and I own all rights to all content in the video.


----------

